# Alloys damaged during tyre fitment



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Need some advice from the good people of DW... review I left which tells the story below. Am I being unreasonable about the damage caused? Have attached the photos of the scratches/chips caused by the tyre fitter. Seen worse but am I right to complain?

Visited Carmasters in Ballieston today 19/4/19 to have new tyres fitted. Tyres were purchased online and provided for fitment. Having used this company previously and being pleased with the work done I was confident my alloys would be fine. Unfortunately that wasn't the case and they were scratched/chipped in several locations across all alloys.

The difference between this visit and my previous visit was very different from the out set. I can only assume because on my first visit the tyres were purchased through blackcircles, they took far more care on that occasion.

My car on its first visit was inspected by one of their technicians under my supervision and any damage was noted on an inspection sheet prior to any work being done. This was signed by me before leaving the car with them to have the tyres fitted. On return I was asked to look over the alloys and make sure I was pleased with the work before signing a release note that I was happy with the condition of the car on return.

On todays visit none of this was done, even though I requested it on arrival at 8:02 am while speaking to the woman at the reception desk. I put it down to the fact that today is a bank holiday and the garage was in a rush to complete the work and finish up for the long weekend. Given the first experience I had I gave them the benefit of the doubt and left the car to have the tyres fitted.

I returned at roughly 2:20pm and spotted my car sitting across the road in the local supermarket carpark. On inspection I quickly noticed several significant scratches to the black faces of the alloys, along with several small guages around both the outer rim and faces of 2 of the alloys. I spoke to the owner, told him that I was not happy with the damage to which he grinned and said it wasn't done by his company. I have many photographs of each individual alloy, time and dated at 7:50am that morning with none of these marks on the car. He laughed and refused to look at the photos. He also refused to accompany me to the vehicle so I could show him the damage, repeatedly saying that 'he was happy with the work done' even if I wasn't.

At this point I refused to make the payment (which had increased from £60 agreed on the telephone to £72) he quickly changed and began to become intimidating. Refusing to return my keys and I was told I would not be leaving with my car until I had paid. This stand off lasted 10-15 mins, all while he smiled and laughed every time I tried to reason with and ask him to view the photographs/my alloys in person.

In the end I paid the increased price as the owner was becoming increasingly more pressuring. Will be taking this further legally as I am now £72 out of pocket and now looking at a £400 bill to return the alloys to the condition they were in prior to my visit. For anyone considering this company for work I would advise going elsewhere. They weren't any cheaper than anyone else and had no complaints process in place for scenarios like this.











































































































Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

I would be fuming. No care in the work done and the owners attitude beggars belief but is expected.

Small claims seems the only way forward unless the owner changes their attitude.

Hope you get it all sorted to your satisfaction.

This is the main reason I used the dealer to replace my tyres. They price matched blackcircles and if they damage the alloys you have some easier comeback.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Shockingly bad that. I feel your pain, having tyres changed is a bit of a lottery these days, some take care while others just don't give a damn!
Good luck in getting that sorted.


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

That's shocking to hear Brain. I hope you manage to get some sort of reimbursement. It's sad that the company in question have taken no care of your property and are not even willing to view or discuss the damage.I'm due to get some tyres fitted to some freshly refurbed rims tomorrow and worried they might damage them!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Brian,

Sorry to see that. You didn't happen to pay by credit card by any chance?

Definitely lodge a claim through the small claims process. And do it immediately.

Get a quote so you know how much it will cost to return your wheels to the condition they were in before the tyres were fitted. That will be the basis for your claim.

Theres a clear process to follow - have a look at this link - https://www.citizensadvice.org.uk/l...gal-action/small-claims/making-a-small-claim/

Good luck, and keep us posted.

N

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

You're right to complain as that is just plain shoddy workmanship.

I had to get mine changed yesterday and went with a mobile fitter - that way I got to meet the guy fitting the tyres and during both the time of booking and fitting I stressed that the alloys are unmarked and I'm really particular. I'd rather someone thinks I'm a dick but takes care with my property.

I've had too many bad experiences and dread tyre change day.

I would pursue things legally in your position. Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Have they buffed away the tyre a bit where they've been trying to dress in rim damage? 

They have made a mess of those wheels. 

They won't be cheap to refurbish and the diamond cut lip you can't recut many times at all.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Kerr said:


> Have they buffed away the tyre a bit where they've been trying dress in rim damage?
> 
> They have made a mess of those wheels.
> 
> They won't be cheap to refurbish the diamond cut lip you can't recut many times at all.


Brian,

As Kerr said above, I hadn't noticed that in the last pic in your opening post, they've actually buffed the edge of that rim to try and hide the gouge. You can see the flat spot!!!

Incredible.

N

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

as a few have said take Good legal advice and pursue it, esp the intimidation angle

imho, 
nail the firm to the wall for 
the damage
the price hike
the intimidation 

then when its all settled,, Plaster it all over "a social media platform or 4 of your choice "


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

They look like the outer rim has been painted silver, I'd guess they have been refurbed at some point.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Cookies said:


> Brian,
> 
> As Kerr said above, I hadn't noticed that in the last pic in your opening post, they've actually buffed the edge of that rim to try and hide the gouge. You can see the flat spot!!!
> 
> ...


It would kill the argument "it wasn't us who damaged the wheels".

Clearly they've dressed the wheel and caught the tyre at the same time.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

thats absolutely shocking Brian, get back on to them asap and get legal advise. personally i'd go when they are busy with plenty of customer there.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Disgraceful, I would pursue legal action for their poor work and intimidation.


----------



## Simonh100 (Sep 16, 2010)

When you take care to avoid kerbs and when cleaning the wheels, it is shocking that a tyre fitter can do that damage probably in an hour. Hadn’t noticed the flat spot until I looked again at the last picture.
I think you have all the evidence you need, small claim coming his way, but I bet he doesn’t care neither.
Just be aware they may offer to refurb the wheels, I think I would refuse.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Shocking that Brian, even more shocking was his attitude towards you.

I'm not sure if this is correct but if you are on social media, don't start slating the company in question as it doesn't stand you in good stead when making your claim.

Good luck with it pal.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Totally unacceptable, I had a similar problem with my last car, the damage wasn't as bad but their attitude was.

Some of these people just don't care, I pursued it for a bit and largely down to my own lack of effort I didn't get anywhere. I read online reviews and sadly found plenty to suggest I wasn't on my own with this sort of experience with the same business !

Good luck, I'll be interested to see how this turns out but they should pay for the repairs and the behaviour of the owner is shameful.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Some people just expect to be able to throw you wheels around and then expect you to accept it as just plain wear and tear, as if it happens routinely. It’s more of a shame for the people who take pride in their work, yet who will inevitably get tarred with the same brush simply because your can’t be sure of what job they’ll do. Unfortunately, you just have to take the pictures and do the inspection without any exception reminding them that it’s also in their best interest to do so.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

There is nothing on a tyre machine that would cause the scratches, the bits on the outside lip again I cannot see that being by a tyre machine, they would score around the rim, i'd still go they have been refurbished at some point .


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

SteveTDCi said:


> There is nothing on a tyre machine that would cause the scratches, the bits on the outside lip again I cannot see that being by a tyre machine, they would score around the rim, i'd still go they have been refurbished at some point .


My dad's Hilux alloy ended up with some fine scratches on the face after a pucture repair (no idea how). The main issue though in his case was the chisel they used to remove the front lip wheel weight. He did get his refurbed at the discretion of the head office, although he would have stood a good chance otherwise I expect.

I've experienced the outer lip damage on a previous set of alloys. In my case, on reflection it wouldn't really be fair for me to say whether that way due to a lack of care or not as I'm not a tyre fitter and so I'd be guessing, and it wasn't obvious to spot either due to some remains of white tyre stuff.

To get anywhere the OP will need a set of really clear photos showing the omission of any damage at the point of leaving it in their care.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I wouldn't be happy, but a little TLC could probably improve most of the damage. 

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd definitely be going to court over this and I'd be telling them that, I would also get in touch with trading standards, hopefully this sort of pressure will convince them to offer you some compensation that is exceptable to you. Good luck Brian.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks for the helpful replies everyone. The wheels have definitely been refurbed prior to me owning the car but the damage photographed is all the tyre fitment places fault. Unfortunately I don't think I am going to get anywhere with this lot, I should have used a larger garage in hindsight and the small claims court is more trouble than I can be bothered with. 

I'll need to get these refurbed properly now along with a few other things before I will be 100% satisfied with the car. 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Brian, I know it isn’t much help but I think the majority of people have been there mate. I dread getting new tyres, I went to a local business who had a good reputation, explained everything and they did a superb job, right until the needed to rub the paint off for the new wheel weights, oh my what an awful job, I have anthracite wheels and it is so obvious and everytime I clean them I cringe. I also have no idea why I didn’t challenge the garage, maybe because I didn’t want people judging me and thinking I’m being unreasonable or weird because “no one else would be bothered”. This is the wrong way of thinking about it but like you I couldn’t be bothered with the hassle.

I suppose it all depends on what you can get comfortable with, I did on the fact they wern’t 100% to start with.

On the plus side I have found someone who is semi-local who specialises on putting tyres on expensive and specialist alloys, so I phoned him up and he sounded like a thoroughly nice chap and he talked me through his gear and what he does, basically everything is nylon and not metal. He is my new go to fingers crossed.

Could be a good excuse to get the wheels refurbed to a level you are happy with mate.


----------



## Devilman (Oct 9, 2016)

Nothing new to add , just the same happened to me last tyre change. I feel your pain.
Mods, how about a new sticky? Tyre change companies that are DW member approved?
Peace
Dm


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Brian1612 said:


> Thanks for the helpful replies everyone. The wheels have definitely been refurbed prior to me owning the car but the damage photographed is all the tyre fitment places fault. Unfortunately I don't think I am going to get anywhere with this lot, I should have used a larger garage in hindsight and the small claims court is more trouble than I can be bothered with.
> 
> I'll need to get these refurbed properly now along with a few other things before I will be 100% satisfied with the car.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I can't say I blame you mate, when my wheel was damaged I photographed it in the presence of the owner and when I pushed it all I got was an offer of a half price wheel repair at his business ! After I explained he simply couldn't be trusted to touch my car again that was it and I think these people are aware that if they just drag their feet and refuse to engage with you, you'll probably give up.

The wheels on my current car have been curbed a bit and have a few marks and unless they begin to corrode in a really bad way I won't have them refurbished as I've all but resigned myself to the fact that when I get tyres there's always a chance they'll be marked.

A shame really but there we are !


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Jeez, that is awful! I would definitely take this all the way! 

I had a similar experience where they had damaged my brand new alloy all on the inside of the rim and lip, after constant pushing they did offer to buy me a new alloy as they couldn't risk their reputation being damaged.... plus they had enough of the stress from me....


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

c87reed said:


> My dad's Hilux alloy ended up with some fine scratches on the face after a pucture repair (no idea how). The main issue though in his case was the chisel they used to remove the front lip wheel weight. He did get his refurbed at the discretion of the head office, although he would have stood a good chance otherwise I expect.
> 
> I've experienced the outer lip damage on a previous set of alloys. In my case, on reflection it wouldn't really be fair for me to say whether that way due to a lack of care or not as I'm not a tyre fitter and so I'd be guessing, and it wasn't obvious to spot either due to some remains of white tyre stuff.
> 
> To get anywhere the OP will need a set of really clear photos showing the omission of any damage at the point of leaving it in their care.


We use a plastic scraper, I would guess (as in this instance too) they have pushed the tyre across the front face of the wheel.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I hate reading posts like this. 
I have never been to a tyre shop where someone or everyone isn’t a complete a**hole. It’s like they’re doing you a favour by even talking to you, and as soon as you say things like “please don’t put a gun on my locking wheel nut” you get their back up. 
The last place I used, there was a guy that did everything right, even put the centre caps on lining up with the wheel design. Of course he’s gone now, replaced with someone who cuts corners and is a tool. 22.50 to reseal a tyre, and not a wheel brace in sight, I don’t think so. 
I have to drive to Costco now, as they really take their sweet time doing everything properly, but they leave your wheel covered in tyre mess and you still have to keep an eye out for gun happy apprentices.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh thats properly bad news mate, I know you've said you're not going to pursue it, but hope you get them sorted out :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Gutted for you, I fear this every time I need tyres some just don’t care or have a clue unfortunately.
I would not let that go or they will just do it to others it’s unacceptable IMHO, but as you say haste and stress sometimes not nice to deal with either.
I hope you get it sorted to acceptable standard


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I have had the same thing happen twice to alloys on a couple of my cars.

First one was Kwik-Fit, yes before you roll your eyes I used to know a couple of people there so never had an issue. This time I was in need of a tyre change and didn't realise they'd changed pretty much all their staff.

Looked at the wheel which I know was 100% mint beforehand and not only was it damaged round the edges but also chipped in the centre. I promptly pointed this out, the fitter apologised and they paid for the refurb. 

Second time was a place near me, which came recommended. They replaced two tyres for me and when I looked at one of the wheels there was a chunk taken out of the middle of a spoke. Also all round the edges of the wheels there were marks. 

I had recently had the faces of the wheels repainted so again knew they were fine before. They tried to deny it, then said the finish of the wheels was to blame and then went, 'We know we didn't do it but we'll pay for them to be repaired!'

The guy was then extremely sarcastic handing over the cash although can't complain they did pay up! So, Tyre City in Coulsdon, f*ck you very much! :lol:

OP - definitely get back onto the garage and if necessary escalate via their head office. If you have pictures from before they touched the wheels then keep them as ammo. Good luck.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

After reading a recommend on here for Manchester Tyre Services in Openshaw, I took mine for 2 new front tyres yesterday. I told them they come highly recommended on here ....and they didn't disappoint! Not a single mark around the wheel nut recesses, no nasty scratches where the old wheel weights were either. Can highly recommend these guys!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

TonyHill said:


> After reading a recommend on here for Manchester Tyre Services in Openshaw, I took mine for 2 new front tyres yesterday. I told them they come highly recommended on here ....and they didn't disappoint! Not a single mark around the wheel nut recesses, no nasty scratches where the old wheel weights were either. Can highly recommend these guys!


Good to hear and good to hear some positive news about having tyres changed :thumb:


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi Brian1612
Really hope you've got your wheels back to pristine condition now.
I've had a similar problem many times in the past.
From scoring on the inside of the bolt holes, scratches to remove weights, scraped lips where the tyre fitter uses a bar to break the tyre bead to even a gouge where they removed the old metal valves then tried to cover up with a blob of paint leaving paintbrush marks!

I found it fruitless argueing and couldn't go through the stress of fighting it in court.
So i searched high and low many years ago for a fitter who used the Hoffman Megamount Smart Tyre machine I saw on youtube as it seemed to only use plastic to touch the wheel with a cloth lined clamp engaging the wheel center.
Nothing metal touches the lips.





Manchester Tyre Services have one:thumb:
Megamount Smart machine by Andy Ten, on Flickr

But if you go there, please ask for this machine otherwise they may think you don't give a monkeys and will use one of their regular machines which is more than twice as fast and less than half as gentle on rims.

Don't know why other fitters don't advertise that they have better machines.
This was the ONLY place i found who advertised having such a machine.
Even with the best care, a standard machine that has metal clamps to hold the rim can leave a mark on a polished lip.
I know because my friend had a tyre shop.
I used him when he first opened and he didn't scratch the rim but on unclamping the wheel he saw marring on the lip so reverse mounted the other three face down on plastic spacers so the metal clamps only gripped the back of the inner rim.
When he sold up I switched to Manchester Tyre Services, despite them being over an hour round trip.

Post up how you're doing anyway, possibly with pictures of your lovely restored rims:thumb:


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

TonyHill said:


> After reading a recommend on here for Manchester Tyre Services in Openshaw, I took mine for 2 new front tyres yesterday. I told them they come highly recommended on here ....and they didn't disappoint! Not a single mark around the wheel nut recesses, no nasty scratches where the old wheel weights were either. Can highly recommend these guys!


Glad they treated you well:thumb:


----------



## MrPassat (Mar 30, 2018)

I used National a few weeks ago and whilst talking I made sure they knew that I cared, they put plastic guards over the part that touched the wheel on their standard machine, no problems as far as I can see.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Totally forgot to update this thread 

Since this happened the wheels have all been fully refurbed including diamond cut. I then spent a weekend hand polishing & coating them. Following that the front bumper, wings, drivers side skirt and driver front pillar have all been resprayed as well due to a combination of the wrong colour on the bumper/stone chips/me going through the paint while polishing so the car is now close to perfect & in far better condition than when I first picked it up. Now at a standard I am happy to show it off



















































































































Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Car and rims looking mint now Brian1612.
Every cloud has a silver lining as they say.
Actually prefer the look of the rear of this model A class AMG to the newer one.
Must be hard not holding the revs to hear the engine roar :lol:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good mate :thumb: 

Really do like the wheels on it...


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Brian

That looks absolutely gorgeous. I bet you're happy with that job. The paintwork looks excellent, and silver is notoriously hard to match or blend. 

Cheers 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mardgee (Feb 28, 2009)

Normally I don’t like silver but that looks cracking.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Glad you got sorted in the end mate.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

The car looks ace mate and so do the wheels.

Glad it is all sorted.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Threads like this make me glad I didn't have my last car (and likely won't have the current car) long enough to ever have to get the tyres changed.

Also noticed a lot of comments about no breaker bars in sight! How about the lack of torque wrenches.

I had a wheel nut sheer it's head on me about 10 years ago. I could sense something wrong on the M1, got off the next exit, and as I pulled up, the wheel came off! Fortunately the car was low enough it trapped the wheel, and the only real damage was to the wing and side skirt.

Since then, I've avoided the place that fitted the tyres, and used to take my own torque wrench with me to a different fitter who was fine with it (it's been about 5+ years since I've had to go get tyres).


----------

